# Alice Cooper? Where are you?



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 13, 2009)

I am an old Alice fan. Just thought I would post this as I am listening to it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA3OWll_Das]YouTube - Brutal Planet - Alice Cooper[/ame]

P.S. If you can't tell. I have been reading about the Killing Times.

[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Killing_Time"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Killing_Time[/ame]


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 13, 2009)

What did you think of his newest _Along Came a Spider_?


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the genre, but there was a bunch of truth in the lyrics....not perfect, but a bunch.


----------



## Bookmeister (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a friend who absolutely loves Alice, she has a blog dedicated to him if you are interested click here


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 13, 2009)

That is a cool song! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 14, 2009)

A friend of mine is Alice Cooper's father-in-law. He served as pastor of a Baptist church in SoCal and suggested me as the interim (where I served happily for a year and one half). My friend, Bill, claims that Alice is a great husband to his daughter, a great dad, and that he is regular and dutiful in his church attendance and Bible study. Alice and his wife pray together daily. Go figure.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Nov 14, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> My friend, Bill, claims that Alice is a great husband to his daughter, a great dad...





Alice is a great husband to his daughter! Ack!



Sometimes a missing punctuation mark or a misplace modifier makes all the difference in the world to humor!

I am dyslexic, and so I have to read very carefully ... I did a double take, then a triple take thinking I'd misread the statement. I'm glad to hear there are good people in the arts.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't know Alice Cooper was a Christian? That's encouraging news. Is he Reformed? If so, someone should invite him to participate on the Puritan Board.


----------



## Christian Soldier (Nov 14, 2009)

Great song!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 14, 2009)

Alice is more sober than me. I only wish that in the quietness of my heart I could emulate the truth.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Nov 28, 2009)

[video=youtube;oUKRhz0dLH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUKRhz0dLH4[/video]


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, rumor has it this gentleman has really become a Christian.

Here he speaks about it:
(some of his fans here need to send him some good reformed materials)

[video=youtube;34dnJVdmCzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34dnJVdmCzU[/video]

-----Added 11/28/2009 at 08:50:16 EST-----

[video=youtube;wiH0P4vNhq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiH0P4vNhq8[/video]



> *DMcFadden*
> A friend of mine is Alice Cooper's father-in-law. He served as pastor of a Baptist church in SoCal and suggested me as the interim (where I served happily for a year and one half).



Dennis,
I didn't know you interned with Mr. Cooper's band!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 29, 2009)

> Dennis,
> I didn't know you interned with Mr. Cooper's band!



Joker! A pastor who is a friend of mine was the pastor of FBC in Pasadena (CA). He is the father-in-law of "Alice." When he retired, he asked if I would be willing to serve as the preaching pastor (interim) of the church. It was a very interesting year and one half. Several Fuller profs and a handful of students, including PhD types, were among the congregation in this huge old gothic church structure.


----------



## Scot (Nov 30, 2009)

I've heard that Alice has golfed with RC Sproul in the past and reads his books.


----------



## WAWICRUZ (Dec 1, 2009)

As a metal fan myself, though of the younger ilk, I find that Dave Mustaine's profession of Christianity is a curious case as well.

I have Megadeth's last 2 "Christian" albums, _The System Has Failed_ and _United Abominations_.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 1, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> > Dennis,
> > I didn't know you interned with Mr. Cooper's band!
> 
> 
> ...



Huh. Father-in-law of Alice Cooper a retired pastor of an congregation meeting in an old gothic church building. Too funny


----------



## blhowes (Dec 1, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Yes, rumor has it this gentleman has really become a Christian.
> 
> Here he speaks about it:
> (some of his fans here need to send him some good reformed materials)...


Thanks for posting the YouTubes. Interesting in one of them he mentions he like listening to Sproul.


----------



## Scot (Dec 1, 2009)

> I have Megadeth's last 2 "Christian" albums, The System Has Failed and United Abominations.



Get the new one "Endgame". The guitar work is awesome. 

Does Dave Mustaine still have "Pilgrim's Progress" listed on his website as one of his favorite books?


----------

